# Vergin Tutto Amor



## musicaldiva (Sep 10, 2009)

Can anyone help to give me a synopsis of Vergin Tutto Amor pedegogically? I need to do this and I'm not very good at analyzation.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure what you want to hear...


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

agreed?

i sang it last year and can offer some insight...but yeah.


----------

